# Who still has VHS



## moviefan (Oct 21, 2005)

I was just wondring who else has alot of videos at home ? am i the only one ? I was thinking of getting rid of mine coz HD-DVD will be out next year .


----------



## Leto (Oct 21, 2005)

I have, and won't get rid of them soon (and advise you to wait for another year after their launch to get HD-DVD reader/burner). 
Mainly because most of the movies I've burnt in VHS are too pricey to buy again in DVD and I have no DVD recorder outside of my comps, but my TV includes a VCR for VHS.


----------



## manuel (Oct 21, 2005)

Damn straight I do.   I've got about 120 Dr Who BBC videos, most of which haven't been released on DVD.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Oct 21, 2005)

Me, too. I've got far too many good things on tape that I don't want to give up and can't afford to replace.

Eventually I'd like to replace as many as I can in DVD format, because the discs take up so much less space, but that's not going to happen any time soon.


----------



## polymorphikos (Oct 21, 2005)

I keep mine on the grounds that you can't always find it on DVD. Plus, if I already own something, why the hell am I going to throw it out when it still works perfectly and records programmes at a dollar a tape without necessi(e?)tating expensive purchases of new equipment?


----------



## terryweide (Oct 21, 2005)

The VCR I have now has a standard slot for videos on one side, and a disc drive for DVDs on the other. In other words, it doesn't have to be a case of "either or." The next time you buy a video machine, after all they do eventually wear out, just get one that has both types of drive built into it.

All for the moment, best wishes, Terry


----------



## Rosemary (Oct 21, 2005)

I don't have a great many Videos nor do I watch many movies.  I have a VCR with the TV and a DVD in my laptop.  I shall be staying with the óld' VHS for a long time to come!!


----------



## kyektulu (Oct 21, 2005)

*I have LOADS of videos and still have a video player as alot of my favorite films I only own on vhs and just refuse to pay for them again in dvd format. 
 I only but new films on dvd now though.*


----------



## Alysheba (Oct 21, 2005)

I have VHS tapes. It's too pricey to replace all those movies. Now I buy DVD, but eventually, I would love to convert all my VHS tapes to DVD when I get the chance to do that. I have tons of horseracing tapes that eventually I would love to convert.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 21, 2005)

Absolutely, I still have VHS.  Can't afford to buy a good DVD player at the moment, and I don't want a shoddy one.  But even when (if) I can afford to get a DVD player, I'll still hook up the VHS to the bedroom television.  I've got upwards of 100 VHS tapes (they mostly came with me, unlike my books, because they were all in one place and easy to carry), and include some of my favorite films.  Got way too much money sunk into the collection, even though I bought a lot of them as "previously viewed" on sale at the video rental stores when they are reducing their inventories.


----------



## Alysheba (Oct 21, 2005)

Not to mention that some movies are not available on DVD. "Phar Lap" is one. It's available to those in Australia on DVD but not for those in the USA. So my trusty VHS copy of the movie from HBO 50 years ago (it's really worn too) will have to hold me over.


----------



## nixie (Oct 21, 2005)

I've loads and have no intention of getting rid.


----------



## moviefan (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks for all the replays i thought videos are worth nothing these days coz dvd's are dead cheap !! The only thing is they take up too much space !

I heard there gonna stop selling vcr's from next year 2006 !


----------



## The Master™ (Oct 23, 2005)

I have all of Star Trek - The Next Generation, Deep Space Nine & Voyager on VHS... So I'll be keeping my 3 VHS video recorders for the foreseeable future... Well, until there is a way to transfer tape to HD or DVD all in one machine that costs less than £200...


----------



## Leto (Oct 23, 2005)

Some website does that for you, not really expensive.


----------



## kaneda (Oct 23, 2005)

When disney decide to release beauty and the beast on dvd again then i may consider getting rid of my vcr . 

Seriously though, i don't think I'll getting rid of my VCR any time soon.  I don't even have a dvd player in my room yet


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 24, 2005)

We have a DVD player and VCR in the same machine, so theres no need to get rid of it. Have lots of old videos of stuff, but never really watch them


----------



## moviefan (Oct 24, 2005)

kenady you really need to get a Dvd player . Dvd's are cheap  the pic and sound quilty are outstanding which makes videos crap . When HD-DVD comes will that be the end of dvd ?


----------



## ast (Oct 24, 2005)

I have close to 300 VHS tapes, which would cost a small fortune to replace, notably my entire run of Babylon 5 and Bond films.

Isn't there a way to use your computer to copy to DVD using Nero?

If there is, thats probably the only way I'll go totally DVD.


----------



## garreth Jacks (Oct 24, 2005)

moviefan said:
			
		

> kenady you really need to get a Dvd player . Dvd's are cheap the pic and sound quilty are outstanding which makes videos crap . When HD-DVD comes will that be the end of dvd ?


 
Not true if I got rid of my Vhs player then I would have about 150 films which would be useless my brother has now got 52 DVDs Videos are really cheep now and the quality is quite good as long as the tape has not bean watched to much but the same thing is happing to DVDs the more you watch them the quality slips and you have to a very good DVD player to spin them at the right speed the cheaper DVD players spin the DVD slower and the quality is not as good


----------



## Esioul (Oct 24, 2005)

I only recently got a DVD player. I have about 3 DVD's, but a lot mroe videos. There is nothing really wrong with videos in my opinion.


----------



## moviefan (Oct 24, 2005)

congratulations ^ enjoy your viewing i would love to go total dvd but it costs much . I think dvd'd will be more cheaper when HD comes out .


----------



## The Master™ (Oct 24, 2005)

Only trouble is that DVD's get scratched so easily... They should be put in little cases like ZIP disks...

That is my only bugbear with CD's and DVD's... What ever happened to the 1980's idea that CD's could withstand anything that was thrown at them, and survive???


----------



## moviefan (Oct 24, 2005)

lolz same with dvd's its simple if u know how to handle a cd then you know how to handle a dvd. They save alot of space


----------



## The Master™ (Oct 24, 2005)

But with a 3 year old, the get badly scratched, when they try to put them in the oven!!!


----------



## moviefan (Oct 24, 2005)

will its your job to put them some where high so they cant get to them .


----------



## Leto (Oct 24, 2005)

moviefan said:
			
		

> congratulations ^ enjoy your viewing i would love to go total dvd but it costs much . I think dvd'd will be more cheaper when HD comes out .


In your dreams. That's not what professional have in store. Not at least until 18 months after HD DVD launch, and if only HD DVD don't have the same life ratio than laser disc.


----------



## The Master™ (Oct 24, 2005)

moviefan said:
			
		

> will its your job to put them some where high so they cant get to them .


 
Not when they are his!!!


----------



## moviefan (Oct 24, 2005)

what are u worried about then ? well VHS is considered redundant technology now days so is it still worth having them ? plz say no lolz


----------



## The Master™ (Oct 24, 2005)

Bring back Betamax!!!!


----------



## moviefan (Oct 24, 2005)

what ????????


----------



## Leto (Oct 25, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> Bring back Betamax!!!!


+1

moviefan, VHS may seems redundant (and yes it is) but so far not all movies in VHS are also available in DVD or even DiVX. If you find me a good DVD copy of Trinity trilogy I'd glady exchange my old VHS to them, but alas there's none.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 25, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> But with a 3 year old, the get badly scratched, when they try to put them in the oven!!!


or into the floppy drive (which lex did the other day btw) or feeds them toys and jam sandwiches! players and boxes. i've several dvd's that are so badly scratched it's not funny! note the titles: SpyKids 2, Harry potter, scooby-doo, thomas the tank engine (disk actually destroyed)
also with kids, they go off films so quickly, and series. lex is currently majorly into scooby doo. i tape a cuple eppisodes a week for him to watch repeatedly, then when he moves onto next phase i'll just tape that!
i've a large collection on tape, so that when my ex wandered off with most of the dvd's it didn't really bother me all that much.
Long live video!
and the only reason i no longer have a betamax is that i had to leave it when i left SA


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 25, 2005)

moviefan said:
			
		

> well VHS is considered redundant technology now days so is it still worth having them ? plz say no lolz


Why does that make it not worth having videos?


----------



## moviefan (Oct 25, 2005)

Becouse no one wants them anymore. e.g if you go to blockbusters to trade your video's for dvd's they will say sorry we dont take them anymore . They only take dvd's and from next year video is out the window !!


----------



## Leto (Oct 25, 2005)

moviefan said:
			
		

> Becouse no one wants them anymore. e.g if you go to blockbusters to trade your video's for dvd's they will say sorry we dont take them anymore . They only take dvd's and from next year video is out the window !!


Can I ask you a question ? Do you have any job in the entertainement industry ? 
This thread just proved you people still have VHS at home, and still use it. And many stated why : DVD too expensive to replace entire collection, some movies still not available in DVD, VHS easier to use with kids, and so on... 
So why keep on ? Blockbusters is a commercial chain, it's not the end user. Beside DVD did not and will not sign the immediate death of VHS. From commercial (decided by the industry) to real death (when end users don't use it anymore), it will take much more years.


----------



## moviefan (Oct 25, 2005)

I agree i just dont wanna get left behind you see thats all. I should have picked up the 4 hour 10 pack of VHS tapes they where going dead cheap dou !!!!!!!!!  I didnt have any space so i left them .


----------



## Fenchurch (Oct 25, 2005)

Don't Ditch Your Vhs!! I Worked In A Dvd Store For A While And Have Learnt About How People **** Up Their Collections By Selling Off Their Videos And Laser Discs, Not Realising That They Can't Get It On Dvd. If You Are Gonna Ditch Your Vhs' Make Sure They're Available On Dvd First.

I Have A Shed Load Of Videos, And Am Gonna Keep Them All So One Day I Can Show My Kids A Little Bit Of Film History!!


----------



## moviefan (Oct 25, 2005)

but all the ones i want are avilable on dvd . plus you can get nearly everything on dvd from tv shows to kids movies drama , and so on.


----------



## manuel (Oct 25, 2005)

What about Genesis of the Daleks, hey?   Or Logopolis?

Or any of the other hundred odd Dr Who titles which aren't out yet?


----------



## moviefan (Oct 25, 2005)

sorry am not a doc who fan but yes keep the ones which are not on dvd and get rid of the rest lolz


----------



## Esioul (Oct 25, 2005)

Why get rid of them if I would then have to pay for new ones of DVD? Some of us don't have that kind of money.


----------



## moviefan (Oct 25, 2005)

I am sorry


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 25, 2005)

Just because something isn't bang up to date is no reason to chuck it. I still play Playstation games for example, even when the PS3 is coming out soon...

The most annoying thing with DVDs is the ones that don't let you fast-forward through the adverts at the beginning. If you wanted adverts with your film you'd go to a cinema


----------



## moviefan (Oct 25, 2005)

The good thing is dvd's save alot of space unlike vhs


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 26, 2005)

moviefan said:
			
		

> ...but yes keep the ones which are not on dvd and get rid of the rest lolz


 
Boy, the business world has you _all_ brainwashed to do what they want, don't they, which is pay again for something you already have by replacing things you already have on VHS with the same thing on DVD.

That is called planned obsolescence, and I hate it.


----------



## Esioul (Oct 26, 2005)

I utterly agree with the above. There is no need to buy something you don't need or want, especially when you have limited money.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 26, 2005)

moviefan said:
			
		

> The good thing is dvd's save alot of space unlike vhs


oh yeah, great reason to spend extra money on something you already have! i will gradually replace dvd's with video, as they video's run out.


----------



## Leto (Oct 26, 2005)

Esioul said:
			
		

> I utterly agree with the above. There is no need to buy something you don't need or want, especially when you have limited money.


Unless you're Paris Hilton, for this type of marketing trap, consider you have limited money. That's the best wey to improve your finances.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Oct 26, 2005)

A VCR and blank tapes is still the easiest way to record shows off TV. Having said that, it's been a while since I fired up the old 'player.


----------



## moviefan (Oct 26, 2005)

well i agree but dvd's are very cheap if u look


----------



## Leto (Oct 26, 2005)

They could be sold 1 cent each, if you have no use of them, why buying them. Besides now the Net is even cheaper to get new movies or TV series. Virtual movies will kill DVD and HD DVD regular market.


----------



## GOLLUM (Oct 26, 2005)

I still have a VHS VCR plus a newish DVD player (not burner) and use both fairly regularly.


----------



## moviefan (Oct 26, 2005)

I bet you got all your friends collection on VHS . You cant get extres on vhs like you do with dvd . Plus you cant get commantry and you need alot of Vhs tapes for a complete friends collection about 15 i think so Dvd is better lolz


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 27, 2005)

Ah, yes, that incredably useful DVD extra, the entire film again, with actors talking over the film. Hella good


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 27, 2005)

Okay, moviefan. Give it up. Who are you working for? You're pushing DVD purchases awfully hard. 

I agree with Leto. They could be a penny apiece, but if I already have something of VHS, I'm not going to give anyone even a penny for it on DVD. No point in it - not even for "extras".


----------



## Esioul (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm hanging on to my videos- why replace them when I am happy with them as they are?


----------



## Spook (Oct 27, 2005)

Yep.

I don't use DVD that much - still stuck on the analog spools. Got most of Babylon 5 and X-Files on VHS and simply don't want to spend £34 per season of Babylon 5 to buy back what I already own but on disc. 

Not sure if 'Severed Dreams' can be any better on DVD. Maybe I'll find out one day.


----------



## Esioul (Oct 27, 2005)

Videos are selling rather cheaply these days, so it's easy to get them for much less money than it is for DVD's. 

Babylon 5- I've never seen that, I'm hoping I'll get to at some stage.


----------



## moviefan (Oct 28, 2005)

The FBI now drop your VHS lolz


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 30, 2005)

Something to think about: Tape is a constantly degrading medium - the more you use a tape, the more it suffers.

DVD lifespan estimations have  been downgraded from the original 50 year  to 20 years. Recordable DVD lifespans are _much _shorter(it's all to do with the polarising dyes used in the disks).

HD DVD will be followed by another format...and another..and another.

It doesn't matter what format you have, chances are it ain't going to last.

My advice - buy what suits you best.


----------



## moviefan (Oct 30, 2005)

well you do listen to all your music on CD dont you ?


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 30, 2005)

The answer would be no - not _all _of my music as  I also still use vinyl (around 400 LPs). Just because it's old don't mean it's bad


----------



## Leto (Oct 30, 2005)

moviefan said:
			
		

> well you do listen to all your music on CD dont you ?


Nope, mostly MP3 downloaded legally and old tapes.


----------



## Syn (Oct 31, 2005)

i still have a VHS,
no one should doubt the old VHS! it has made a life of fastforwarding, recording, playing and rewinding so much easier than the DVD player...although i have one of those also

i also have cassette tapes with music on them from the 60's onwards.  Some examples are Maddonna, Elvis just to name a few


----------



## moviefan (Oct 31, 2005)

Really ?? Now i thought i was the one stuck with tapes am surprised


----------

